
What are the Options for Storing Hierarchical Data in a Relational Database? - acjohnson55
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4048151/what-are-the-options-for-storing-hierarchical-data-in-a-relational-database
======
Theodores
Sometimes you might not need 'relational' in the SQL sense of the word, you
might find the way a 3D renderer, e.g. in a games engine, has a better way of
representing hierarchical data. Even if you are not displaying the data you
can query it and do things with it on a GPU.

